# Regal Palms by Consolidated Resorts--AWFUL!



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2007)

What a dump this one is, in my opinion.  Consolidated Resorts is building Tahiti Village, which I hear is spectacular, so I figured a new Orlando resort would rival the Marriotts.  Not at all the case.  This one is really horrible. 

The units are just okay, nothing special, and would suffice *if nothing else was available*, but the project looks like a living quarters for the military, basically, with every building lined up in a long row and there are streets and streets of them, all painted alike.  You would think they would at least angle some of the buildings????  The grounds look bedraggled and stark, with a rare plant.  The landscapers were very careless with the fertilizer, allowing it to go on the paved driveways, and even the sides of the buildings look rusty from the fertilizer spreader.  

The units are all two-stories inside.  The model had four bedrooms, with one on the main level and three more upstairs, with two more bathrooms.  The floors were the Pergo bamboo-look.  But the quality of the installation was not good.  Most of the other floors were vinyl.  

The location is awful, too.  They are beyond Orange Lake, Summer Bay and Lighthouse Key, all of which are acceptable distances for getting away from Disney for a little R and R, but geez, these units are way out past the area you would consider close to Disney.  

The bad thing is there are hundreds and hundreds of the units.  I am seeing Consolidated selling these into the 22nd century.  Who would be impressed by this dump, after seeing the really great stuff closer to Disney?   We didn't take the tour, we followed a golf cart in our rental car and walked into a model, uninvited.  I was curious, which is what took us this direction, when we toured Lighthouse Key for the same reason.  

I just wanted to report what we thought of the newer timeshare units in Orlando that are trading through Interval.  Perhaps this information will help some of you make the decision to avoid Regal Palms.  Lighthouse Key was extremely nice.  

I wonder what they are charging for a week?  I would bet the price is above $20K.  You can buy a whole lot of Disney or Hilton points for $20,000.:rofl:


----------



## KenK (Sep 30, 2007)

Cindy:
   That rust color you saw on the buildings and pavements might be from the water they use in the sprinklers.  Did you notice the wter out of the faucet tasted very sulfur like?  The minerals cause that coloring.

  I guess if you can't sit out in the sun, drinking a lot of that water might give you a nice tan?


----------



## durrod (Sep 30, 2007)

For what I understand, not all those buildings are timeshares. Regal palms is a mix use resort. Most of the unit are private condos for short rentals. 
Looks, like consolidated bought some units (do not know how many) and made them timeshares. Does any one knows more about it?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2007)

The place looked pretty deserted to me, with all of the units having a single-car driveway and only a few with cars.  

The staining is so uneven, I wonder if it could be water staining.  Gross!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 1, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The place looked pretty deserted to me, with all of the units having a single-car driveway and only a few with cars.
> 
> The staining is so uneven, I wonder if it could be water staining.  Gross!



They could be using well water for the land scaping. Homes in my neighborhood that use private wells to water their lawns often have those rust colored mineral deposits on the side of their homes. Very unattractive if you ask me and one of the reasons I haven't ever paid to have a well placed on my property to water my lawn.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Mar 29, 2014)

*Regal Palms*

Real Estate bust is over and the resort is recovering from poor financial management.  Townhouses are nice especially if the owner takes care of the unit.

Stephen


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 29, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What a dump this one is, in my opinion.  ...This one is really horrible....The location is awful, too.  ...Who would be impressed by this dump ....:rofl:



Aside from THAT Mrs. Lincoln, what did you think of the rest of the play?
:hysterical::hysterical:

YCMU :rofl:


----------



## jancpa (Mar 31, 2014)

Cindy

What impressed you most about Lighthouse Key?  I have always been tempted by Lighthouse Key's description in Interval International but have chosen the Houses of Summer Bay in that area of Orlando.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lighthouse Key is a new place and it's mostly whole ownership.  We stopped by because we saw a commercial locally done by Joan Lunden, and we were curious.  

As owners, they are entitled to deposit two weeks per year into II. I would hesitate to stay there because I think a lot of the housekeeping is done by different housekeepers (people the individual owners hire), so I would bet the housekeeping at Lighthouse Key is not consistent.  

The units are sold as furnished, and the owners will have to replace furniture as necessary, and so those items wouldn't be consistent either.  

Supposedly, Joan Lunden owns a condo there.


----------

